# Brian



## SilverMax62 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi,
I have recently bought a Maxima 30GV, but when I start her up, especially after a couple of days of not driving, the engine shakes and shudders, mainly after using the accelerator or brake. This goes away after 10 mins or so. It shakes so much, the engine often cuts out. It seems worse after its been raining. Any ideas?


----------

